# why Columbus (tubing)?



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

I just picked up a C-40. The star fork has both 'Colnago' and 'Columbus' painted onto the blades. It's an all carbon fork correct? Why would a tubing company be advertised?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm not sure. I just googled a few pics of Star forks and none of them had Columbus stickers on them. It is supposed to be all carbon. Maybe the previous owner had a couple of extra stickers to use.


----------



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

The lettering is under the clear coat and feels like a paint layer rather than a decal.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

jischr said:


> I just picked up a C-40. The star fork has both 'Colnago' and 'Columbus' painted onto the blades. It's an all carbon fork correct? Why would a tubing company be advertised?


Because Columbus Tubi also offers a carbon fork. Not just steel.


----------



## Nagoslouch (Nov 25, 2014)

*The Landboouwkredit Sacla team circa 2003 had the star fork with Columbus logoes*


----------



## Nagoslouch (Nov 25, 2014)

Columbus Performance Tubes were among the team sponsors that year.
While Columbus has an does make forks yours is definately a star.


----------

